# Beginner Plants for Livebearers



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am looking for some beginner plants for my 20 gallon tank that has platys, tetras, pleco, and will soon be adding baby mollies when they are big enough not to get eaten. I have driftwood with Anubis for my pleco and that plant is doing well. I would like to add plants that grow on driftwood, rocks, etc. so that I do not have to change the substrate to something special. Thanks!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, did they give birth? How much fry did you get?


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

No births yet! I'm still waiting impatiently! The older one is at 30 days today from her last batch and this is the first batch for the other although I've had her almost 30 days so she should be birthing soon too. I'll keep ya' posted.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay! LOL! Good luck.


----------

